# DIY Auto Top off



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm not sure how many DIY'ers we have on the form but this may intrest you. Lats night I got inspried and decided to build my own auto top off. I kinda went a little crazy with the saftey checks but hey you can never be to careful.
I think it turned out pretty well. If you are intrested in some of the details check out my post on DIY Arduino ATO osmolator for more pics.


----------



## Tommy72a (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a great write up, thank you. I especially like your 3 safeguard features. Is it set up in the sump? Or in the filter ? Can you share with us where you got your sensors from? Specific parts number would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sure. Check out my blog. I'll update the parts on there once I can dig up the links


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

So I have had great success and love my ATO. It's extremely precise and keeps my tank very stable. I have had a few people ask me to build them one and may build a large batch of them

Is there any features you guys think would enhance this product?


----------

